
.xyz Launch Policies (2014) [pdf] - nathcd
http://nic.xyz/xyzLaunchPolicies_v1.03.pdf
======
coreyp_1
[QUOTE, page 22] Abusive use of a domain is described as an illegal,
disruptive, malicious, or fraudulent action and includes, without limitation,
the following:

● distribution of malware;

● dissemination of software designed to infiltrate or damage a computer system
without the owner's’ informed consent, including, without limitation, computer
viruses, worms, keyloggers, trojans, and fake antivirus products;

● illegal, malicious and fraudulent defamation of Oprah Winfrey, Daniel
Negari, or Justin Bieber; [/QUOTE]

[edit: formatting]

------
dsp1234
Note that Daniel Negari is the CEO of XYZ LLC which is the owner of the
registry. As for the other two...

[https://ceo.xyz/](https://ceo.xyz/)

~~~
devoply
He probably just loves both of them to death. Either that or perhaps they are
investors.

~~~
takeda
Or "illegal, malicious and fraudulent defamation of Daniel Negari" would just
sound that he's too self absorbed, and this way doesn't look as bad.

------
api_or_ipa
page 22 & 23 if you're looking for it.

"Abusive use of a domain is described as an illegal, disruptive, malicious, or
fraudulent action and includes, without limitation, the following: ....
illegal, malicious and fraudulent defamation of Oprah Winfrey, Daniel Negari,
or Justin Bieber"

------
jbob2000
I think that's included as an example, the actual line reads:

> Abusive use of a domain is described as an illegal, disruptive, malicious,
> or fraudulent action and includes, without limitation, the following

So the real rule is not to defame anyone of sufficient public standing (ie.
someone like Justin Beiber or Oprah Winfrey. Daniel Negari is the CEO of the
company, so of course him too)

~~~
phreenet
I disagree, this states 'the following' then list bullets so it should be

> Abusive use of a domain is described as an illegal, disruptive, malicious,
> or fraudulent action and includes, without limitation, illegal, malicious
> and fraudulent defamation of Oprah Winfrey, Daniel Negari, or Justin Bieber.

------
010a
What a strange find.

------
deanstag
OP, how/why did you stumble across this?

~~~
nathcd
I'm about to buy a .xyz domain, and - out of curiosity - looked up the TLD on
Wikipedia, and found the defamation line from the original submitted title on
Wikipedia, with the linked PDF as a source. (For those who missed the original
title, it was something like "On .xyz domains, it's forbidden to defame:
Justin Bieber, Oprah Winfrey, and Daniel Negari".) Mostly I found it a
curiosity, but I was hoping it might spur some conversation about issues with
centralized control in DNS.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/.xyz](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/.xyz)

------
cmdrfred
>illegal, malicious and fraudulent defamation of Oprah Winfrey, Daniel Negari,
or Justin Bieber;

Why not just "illegal, malicious and fraudulent defamation". Publicity stunt?

~~~
Finnucane
What is 'fraudulent defamation'? If the defamation is fraudulent, does that
mean it is true?

------
elastic_church
that's oddly specific

------
t0mas88
Any specific lawsuits that caused this to be a thing?

------
shujito
why not celebrities in general?

------
geofft
The HN practice of renaming submissions made this super confusing. What's the
best practice here - write a blog post with a one-line comment and link to the
source? (Although I guess that could fall victim to updating the link to point
to the original source.)

